# Rat Poison



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi
Last night I had all my goats out eatting the bamboo that grows around my property. My La Mancha doeling was playing with a plastic bag & when I went & took it from her, I found it had blocks of rat poison in it (Just One Bite II bars by Farnam). I'm not sure if she even ate any of it or not. I've given her Vitamin K & probios. She seems fine but of course I'm worried. Is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Call the company and poisen control also your vet and ask . I always use the bait block that you place in the plastic stations. Much harder for any none target animal to get out .

Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Charcoal I would think if you think she got some


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Patty13637 said:


> Call the company and poisen control also your vet and ask . I always use the bait block that you place in the plastic stations. Much harder for any none target animal to get out .
> 
> Patty


Already called last night & was told Vitamin K. I do keep the bait block where it'snot accesssable to my animals.....but 16 yr old kid was supposed to put it in the garage when she took down the shed & she didn't. I'm done with poison.....much as I didn't want a cat, we're getting one.


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Sondra said:


> Charcoal I would think if you think she got some


OK, where do I get the charcoal.....I'd assume it's not the barbecue kind .....& how do I do it?


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Drug store should have the charcol. The bait stations are great ...I have teenagers too enough said ! I think I have about 5 of them. Our cats will get mice mand moles but willnot get rats. As much as I hate to say it they just go with farming. we had a big problem when the dairy next to us stopped milking . When there wasno more grain there they went looking for food. Guess who had food ??? 

Did the vet say to keep repeating the vit k shots?

Patty


----------



## lyceum (Oct 29, 2007)

I work at a vet's office and have dealt with a dog that ate rat poison. Vit K shot, then they put him on Vit K tablets for 2 weeks. Checked clotting times after 2 weeks. They also gave something to make the dog vomit and I cannot remember what it was. Go with the charcoal too, couldn't hurt. I would give the vet a call again and see how many times Vit k needs to be given.

Carisa


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Patty13637 said:


> Drug store should have the charcol. The bait stations are great ...I have teenagers too enough said ! I think I have about 5 of them.


You have 5 teenagers?! WOW....I think I'd shoot myself 

After this, the poison scares me....even as cautious as I was, they still got to it & of course it's never a wether that has a problem, no it has to be the most special doeling! She's seeming to be fine & of course has enjoyed all of her extra attention. I've stocked up on Vit K & will keep giving it for a few weeks- I dissolve them, mix in a little Lixotinc & she is pleased to drink it down.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

No 2 teenagers that don't always do as they are told and 5 rat bait stations :rofl 5 I would shoot me too!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

In a pinch, you can use burnt toast as your "charcoal" in the event that charcoal needs to be eaten in order to absorb a toxin.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

don't give that Vit K too long Pam ask the vet


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Sondra said:


> don't give that Vit K too long Pam ask the vet


I asked the vet 1st thing....unfortunately not much info available on goats & rat poison.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Our goats ate some a few months ago after breaking into the feed house. We gave vitamin K for a few days, too. No ill effects from the Just One Bite. Thank goodness.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

IF health food store doesn't have activated charcoal (comes in capsules and loose, bulk is waaay cheaper and easier...you don't have to open each capsule) they can probably order it for you.

stores that are carrying organic (like Fred Meyer here) would have it too. It really is a good thing to have on hand and fairly cheap too.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Usually if a dog eats rat poison, we tell the owner (I work at a vet clinic) to give the animal orally, 1TBL Hydrogen Peroxide per 10lbs to make it vomit, though I don't know if it's wise to make a goat vomit...This is within a 4 hour period of eating the bait. If the owner doesn't know when it was eaten, or suspects that it's been longer than 4 hours, then we have 'em bring 'em in, we make it vomit, & dose them with liquid charcoal & monitor their kidneys. Most baits will shut down an animals kidneys before it'll make 'em bleed to death. 
Hope she's doing well.. and chances are she was just playing with the plastic. My goats love plastic! :sigh


----------

